# PirateBay Trial End in Jail Sentence



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

PirateBay Trial Ends in Jail Sentences.



> From the article
> "The Globe and Mail reports that the Pirate Bay defendants were each sentenced Friday to one year in jail. According to the article, 'Judge Tomas Norstrom told reporters that the court took into account that the site was "commercially driven" when it made the ruling. The defendants have denied any commercial motives behind the site.' The defendants said before the verdict that they would appeal if they were found guilty. 'Stay calm — Nothing will happen to TPB, us personally or file sharing whatsoever. This is just a theater for the media,' Mr. Sunde said Friday in a posting on social networking site Twitter."




Slashdot Link
Full Article
BBC Article


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 17, 2009)

WTF


this means war !!!!!!



update :


They have decided to Fight Back ..  They are appealing against the verdict


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 17, 2009)

I expected a verdict against TPB anyway


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 17, 2009)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16large.png

Damn

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8003799.stm


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2009)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png
Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii............
Kahedo ki yeh jhut hai


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png
> Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii............
> Kahedo ki yeh jhut hai


The trial was only against the owners, not The Pirate Bay. So atleast the site is safe for now.
Law 1-0 Pirates
It's been a rough weeks for pirates, hasnt it?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 17, 2009)

interview here:


*thepiratebay.org/special/2009epicwinanyhow.php


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2009)

lost the game
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


NucleusKore said:


> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16large.png
> 
> 
> Damn
> ...



Offtopic:
Nuclues Obama 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=1265&dateline=1239891760


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 17, 2009)

they are still going to fight .. they have appealed in a higher court


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

PirateBay owners have balls.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 17, 2009)

erm..driven by commercial interest...erm how does the court define commercial interest??They were not minting money by having a torrent site..infact they were spending more than they were earning by advertisements by buying servers etc...man this is a crazy verdict..i expect this decision to reverse sometime later


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 18, 2009)

*Pirate Bay defendants to fight on*


----------



## afonofa (Apr 18, 2009)

This must be why axxo have been quiet for many days


----------



## vaithy (Apr 18, 2009)

from the very start of the prosecution trial, the judge, prosecuters , and also some extent media has misunderstood and misinterpreted the concept of 'torrent' and file sharing concepts..it ws the PB which demonstrated before the judge what is torrent..
However on one account they may be guilty (assisting illegal transfer of copywrited material) even this need to be proved that the main party( who actually transfer the file) has committed the l crime..
We may not able to comment what happened in another country without actually understanding what happened during the time of trial.. 
Everybody hoped that the charges may be thrown out of court..
However, the appeal process may drag the case some more time..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 18, 2009)

afonofa said:


> This must be why axxo have been quiet for many days


 

Not really...axxo usually supplies it from his demonoid account or his own site..either way pirate bay is not closing down...so it won't be affected
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
& no one really knows who axxo is....


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

I wish the owners good luck. Hope they can avoid a jail sentence.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 18, 2009)

they have appealed..


lets see wat happens


----------



## Ecko (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm with Pirate Bay till P4P comes


----------

